# Uhr-kraft 300m



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I posted a picture of this watch yesterday using Mr Crowleys computer (he was logged onto the site so my post came up as being from him). I mentioned in the blurb yesterday that the crystal was heavily domed - well St Pauls cathedral springs to mind







.

I really must find that tube of polywatch


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

here's another picture of the watch.

This was taken with my new Canon A 80 powershot - I'm still getting used to it. I prefer my big ol' Olympus C-1400 XL (+ macro lenses) for the close up stuff. The Canon is packed with features and about a quarter of the size of the Olympus so will be a great holiday camera


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> here's another picture of the watch.
> 
> This was taken with my new Canon A 80 powershot - I'm still getting used to it. I prefer my big ol' Olympus C-1400 XL (+ macro lenses) for the close up stuff. The Canon is packed with features and about a quarter of the size of the Olympus so will be a great holiday camera


 I like your big lump one as well, but it's not the camera for weaklings like me


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I bought one of these also, Paul









The positives:

- Fantastic bracelet, very long

- Solid build, good weight, nicely curved lugs

- Decent, if uninspired, design with a good bezel and dial illum

- comes with a nice bit of kit (leather case, leather strap, changing tool)

The negatives:

- Short Hand Syndrome

- Use of red, tho' on the second hand, so not that egregious I suppose

- Meager use of lume on the hands

I'm sure there are other things that I'll think of later.

Is this an acrylic crystal? I thought it was mineral glass?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Colin,

I like the watch. I think the bracelet is a bit weedy (certainly compared to the Japys anchor chain) but overall I think the watch is a cool (if fairly standard) divers watch. I haven't found the lume to be a problem but it's a bit strange that they didn't put any lume on the seconds hand. I think build quality is very goood and I think the case shape is interesting too - lots of angles and curves







. I think the crystal is great. I'm 90% certain that it's acryllic - it certainly is on the Zeno that shares the same case - and the dome on this matches the dome on my O & W Caribbean. If it's a mineral crystal then I won't just scratch it I'll smash it







!!

All in all I'm pretty chuffed with it.










Just to add that mine didn't come with a leather pouch, leather strap or changing tool














(I'm happy with the deal though







)


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

What movement do these watches have?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sargon, they have an ETA 2846.

They come in blue (with a black bezel - uggh







) and white.

Paul, I hope you were joking about the bracelet. I think mine weighs twice as much as the watchhead. And if I couldn't knock someone out with it, I could likely blind him as it's polished to within an inch of it's life.

After I posted above, I read the other thread about your plans for a re-dial and re-hand. Good move, it'll be outstanding with hands that actually reach the indices.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Colin,

Not really joking about the bracelet - I mean it's good quality (like the rest of the watch) and uses solid links but it's nothing out of the ordinary - having said that maybe it's unfair to compare it to the Japys bracelet as that is without doubt the best watch bracelet I've ever seen bar none!! The Uhr-Kraft bracelet is equal to those fitted to the O & W range of divers. The bracelet on mine has brushed centre links so maybe we have different bracelets fitted







.

I'm not sure if I'm going to modify the watch or not - I'd like to fit the hands but they are off a smaller watch so there's no guarantee that they'll be any better than the current ones, which are a bit short (especially the hour hand). Also the alternative hands are orange so wouldn't match the rest of the lume - they are great looking hands though! Maybe I'll just trial fit the new dial and hands to see what they look like - oh decisions decisions


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'll try to take some pictures to post so we can compare.

I care less about a short hour than a short minute - that's aggravating (and gas-wasting







) in a dive watch. The second hand is ugly too - what were they thinking? Looks like they realized it was too short, then added on an extension.

Mismatched lume isn't bad - can be a good thing in a diver. I like a different colored bezel pip and second hand (one thing the DN could've used - the second hand looks like a baton in the dark. I've got one of the SE Trasers and like the green mixed with orange.


----------

